# Vollschaltensitz meets Bürostuhl



## The_Trasher (15. September 2012)

*Vollschaltensitz meets Bürostuhl*

Hallo,

da ich mit meiner derzeitigen Sitzgelegenheit beim Zocken nicht so ganz zufrieden bin, möchte ich mir einen neuen Bürostuhl bauen. ( Aus Kostengründen sollte das selbst erfolgen ! )
Jedenfalls hab ich mir schon mal meinen Sitz ausgesucht: Vollschalensitze | eBay

Den zweiten könnte man dann bestimmt auch wieder über Ebay verkaufen.
Warum ich diesen Sitz möchte: Ich finde diese Sitze einfach unglaublich bequem, auch wenn sie relativ hart sind. Ich hab ja auch die Recaro Sportsitze im Auto und finde die recht gut. Aber einen Recaro Sitz werd ich mir sicher nicht als Bürostuhl aussuchen 

Dann stell ich mir noch die Frage wie ich den Sitz auf Rollen stellen soll  An handwerklichem Geschick bis hin zum Werkzeug ( Schweißgerät, Drehbank, Presse, etc. ) ist alles vorhanden.


----------



## Kredar (15. September 2012)

*AW: Vollschaltensitz meets Bürostuhl*

Einen alten Stuhl vom Gestell/Rollen abmontieren und den neuen so anpassen das er auf das alte Gestell drauf passt. Eben selber Schweißen, dass ist ja möglich bei dir. Einen Rahmen bauen der mit dem alten passt. Irgendwie muss ja der Sitz auch im Auto angeschraubt werden . Und fertig ist er.
Oder komplett neu aufbauen, dass macht aber viel Arbeit. Rollen, Verbindungen, Gasdruckfeder, usw. Da ist es einfacher ein vorhandenes Gestell zu nehmen.

mfg


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2012)

*AW: Vollschaltensitz meets Bürostuhl*

Ich halt einen Vollschalensitz als Bürostuhl für ungeignet.
Die Sitzfläche ist zu stark abgewinkelt um normal sitzen zu können.

Als Vergleich die Bürostühle von Recaro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Trasher (16. September 2012)

*AW: Vollschaltensitz meets Bürostuhl*

Naja dass muss man ausprobieren denke ich. 

Dann werd ich mich mal nach einem alten Bürostuhluntergestell umsehen und dann einfach mal rumbasteln


----------

